#ubuntu-leadership 2011-09-19
<akgraner> Let me move some changes over for ya right qucik
<akgraner> quick
<akgraner> bkerensa, there ya go :-)
<bkerensa> kk
<akgraner> all the chapters and subheaders :-)  Just remove the ......
<akgraner> as you add information to that chapter
<akgraner> sorry I thought I had added those already
<akgraner> Oh here is another doc I found with some goals on it - thought you all might like to read it - https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfNzdoZ2M2cHpmMg&hl=en_US
<akgraner> we can update that list of goals....
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> I'll send out a doodle poll tomorrow to the team members who have joined so far and see if can't use some of these goals for blueprints at UDS etc
<akgraner> I am so excited :-)   THANK YOU ALL so much!!!!
 * bkerensa is adding
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> why does this google doc not have chat :)
<Cheesehead> The LoCo Leader Training Series is interesting. Was this an old UDS proposal?
<Cheesehead> Chapter 7: Finally, the After Action Report. I'm very familiar with AARs, but do we want to rename it to something more like Event Review?
<akgraner> Cheesehead, we can :-)
<akgraner> I used another document I helped write and just modified it
<Cheesehead> Of course,
<Cheesehead> People look at me funny when I use certain military-based terms.
<Cheesehead> They're just not familiar with them
<Cheesehead> They are sometimes more familiar with (pompous) equivalents like Continuous Quality Improvement
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> I've got the other chapters I modified as well but I wanted to see what the community wanted rather me just adding everything
<akgraner> but I can add the other modified chapters if you all want
<Cheesehead> What's the source?
<akgraner> An FRG manual I helped write
 * Cheesehead nods.
<akgraner> same issues :-)
<Cheesehead> I'm familiar with FRGs.
<akgraner> then you noticed the similarities with the style needed and used
<akgraner> as well as the skills needed when dealing with all volunteer organizations
<akgraner> :-)
<Cheesehead> Indeed
<akgraner> a lot of people aren't...so I wanted to take out the FRG references and update it LoCo teams first
<akgraner> the branch out from there
<akgraner> but I'm up for suggestions
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> but I figured we just needed to pick a place and start
<Cheesehead> I agree that it's a good starting point
<akgraner> I'll be posting weekly leadership tips and stuff
<Cheesehead> Posting where?
<akgraner> just general leadership principles and stuff
<akgraner> on my blog syndicated to the planet
<akgraner> until we come up with a blog somewhere else...again - just a place to start
<Cheesehead> I think that's a wonderful idea.
<akgraner> I figure we can come up with a better solution at UDS and in subsequent meetings
<Cheesehead> Better solution to what?
<akgraner> if we want an Ubuntu Leadership Blog
<akgraner> or just using mine is ok?
<akgraner> but for now I'll just volunteer mine :-)
<Cheesehead> I don't see a need for a separate blog at this time.
<akgraner> me either
<akgraner> again just a starting point
<Cheesehead> Many teams have blogs that are dormant. really, what do we have to say to the rest of the Planet?
<akgraner> nothing that isn't syndicated through one of our blogs already
<Cheesehead> Agreed
<akgraner> hey I need to run  - my dad had surgery today and I am wiped out  - but I'll catch up with you all tomorrow
<Cheesehead> All our best.
<akgraner> Thank again you all! :-)  add away
<bkerensa> akgraner: How is the part in events I added so far? I'm gonna add much more
<Cheesehead> bkerensa:Chapter 7? I quite like it.
<bkerensa> Cheesehead: Thanks :) I will be adding a lot more and the akgraner and DarkwingDuck can purge as needed :)
<Cheesehead> Well, there's a lot to say, isn't there?
<Cheesehead> For example, an After Action Review simply cannot be effectively learned from a book.
<Cheesehead> It must be practiced several times before a facilitator is ready to take on a group.
<Cheesehead> Otherwise the group may deveolve into blame and name-calling.
<Cheesehead> A bit counterproductive.
<Cheesehead> But that's an issue for down-the-road.
<Cheesehead> In the meantime, I'll do all I can in the book to prevent a Significant Emotional Event
<Cheesehead> akgraner: I an unsure that the second GoogleDoc (the Leader Training Series) is on the right track. It seems to be oriented on teaching leadership like a language
<Cheesehead> A bit top-down and chalk-and-talk
<Cheesehead> (Possibly for that event)
<Cheesehead> (Possibly structured so for that event)
<Cheesehead> Depending upon the venue and audience, I suspect we can tailor something a bit closer to the audience's needs.
<Cheesehead> OK, I'm done blabbing for the night!
<NRWlion> morning!
<akgraner> morning
<akgraner> *yawn*  *blink* *blink*
 * akgraner looks for coffee
<Cheesehead> Announcement: I'm creating a list of trainable leadership skills. If you think of a skill, please add it to the list. Duplicates are welcome. https://docs.google.com/document/d/13VOmTgEqCzIW8oITV2d5fIRD3xsiKRVMd39OUlpx6xQ/edit?hl=en_US
<Cheesehead> One possible use for the list are skill training sessions (for example on IRC)
<Cheesehead> Oops, *now* it's editable by you.
<DWonderly> akgraner: ping
<akgraner> DarkwingDuck, pong
<DarkwingDuck> akgraner: any ideas on a meeting?
<akgraner> I'll send out a doodlepoll this afternoon
<DarkwingDuck> I have not heard anything back about the ML except to use LP
<akgraner> to those members on the LP team and blog about it incase other want to join in
<akgraner> how's that sound
<DarkwingDuck> I explained our wishs of why we didn't want to do that but, I have not heard anything back.
<DarkwingDuck> Sounds good to me.
<akgraner> I'll jump on the thread as well
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> bbiab
<DarkwingDuck> kk
#ubuntu-leadership 2011-09-20
<akgraner> Great Editions ya'll!
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> Here's the doodle poll link - I think I verified the times listed on those days don
<akgraner> don't overlap with the other meetings in -meeting
<akgraner> http://www.doodle.com/f955yyub63n24nha
<akgraner> I'll keep it open it Friday so please  vote on the time you can attended by Friday please
<akgraner> Just sent an email to the 27 people listed on the LP Team
<akgraner> please let me know if you didn't get the email
<akgraner> Thanks - y'all
<akgraner> DarkwingDuck, who has admin to add threads to our forums sub-group?
<akgraner> Can you or whomever snag the email and stick that thread there so people who follow this group through the forums can also vote
<akgraner> Thanks everyone who has voted so far!
<akgraner> I sent an invite to the loco contacts team - please encourage your loco leaders to join as well
<akgraner> I'll see if some one the other development teams would like to join as well.  Some of the managers I know have gad over 10 + years of leadership training it would be nice to just get their feedback
<akgraner> DarkwingDuck, I'm going to add to the wiki page today and create a TOC and some place holder pagers
<akgraner> pages even
<akgraner> DarkwingDuck, can you add the doodle poll link to the topic please....my kids are late for school so someone has to take them.  I'll  bbiab...:-)
<akgraner> Thanks everyone who has voted so far
<akgraner> I'm adding comments to a few of the documents...just want to make sure we keep all the references straight and the tools easy :-)
<akgraner> I am loving the suggestions and lists - you all are AWESOME!
<akgraner> I'll also be putting the handbook in an actual book format  - (Same format we use for the official ubuntu book) then I'll send it to team members to edit with explanation on how to do so...:-)  (This way you all learn how to edit should you be asked to help with projects like that :-) as we are always looking for new tech reviewers and stuff)
<akgraner> so if you already know what we use and how to add edits then it's a win all the way around
<akgraner> YoBoY, hey!
<YoBoY> hey akgraner :)
<akgraner> will you be at UDS?
<akgraner> You have the coolest suggestions for things
<YoBoY> I haven't applied :] and I'm not yet decided ¬_¬ (too much work)
<akgraner> I really like getting your feedback
<YoBoY> :)
<akgraner> ahh ok
<akgraner> well please as all this starts shaping up please give feedback especially if I use to much American phrasing and stuff....
<YoBoY> you can always have my feedback :) if i don't go I'll try to participate on irc ;)
<akgraner> I try to keep an inclusive international filter on things, but sometime the redneck in me just comes jumping out :-)
<YoBoY> cool :) but so far you are doing great
<akgraner> thank you  - just keep me on track :-)
<YoBoY> I have to take time to read the leadership book ^^"
<akgraner> remember it is just starting out so it isn't formated correctly and it's a very rough draft
<akgraner> I'll work on format this week
<YoBoY> ok :)
<head_victim> akgraner: don't worry too much about localisms, we all do it. I have to keep toning down the ocker in me.
<akgraner> head_victim, :-)  I just try to be aware of it
<ashams> Hi ppl
<ashams> I need your opinion
<ashams> I know it's a weired idea
<ashams> it is not related to leadership project
<akgraner> ashams, what's up
<ashams> akgraner: what if we make an appreciation day
<ashams> it would be something like a feast
<ashams> where everybody thank everybody
<ashams> one day every year
<ashams> I think this joyness can/will revive activity and will give ppl a reason to suffer all the year-long :)
<akgraner> I like that - but what I'd like to do as well along those lines is revive "Hall of Fame)
<YoBoY> like a free hug day ? ^^"
<akgraner> and have one day a month where we blog about people all day etc
<ashams> YoBoY: yeah, something like this
<akgraner> kinda like we do for Ada Lovelace Day and others
<ashams> akgraner: yeah
<ashams> but it can be only once a year
<ashams> so we keep it's joyness
<ashams> and make ppl wait for it
<ashams> maybe it will be a big magnet to this community
<ashams> imagine all locos send a thanking msgs to other locos
<ashams> and devs to triaggers
<ashams> and vice versa
<ashams> a day to put everybody in oe circle
<ashams> one@
<akgraner> ashams, I think it's great
<ashams> akgraner: thanks
<akgraner> how does this sound  - let me cross reference all the Ubuntu weeks and other tech appreciation days and see if we can find a unique day
<akgraner> ashams, actually this fits in nicely with leadership
<ashams> akgraner: gr8
<ashams> you know the first day someone started to develop into ubuntu?
<akgraner> leaders appreciate and thank those they lead- they find ways to motivate, recruit and retain members
<akgraner> so this would fit nicely
<ashams> yeah, it will benift in both ways
<ashams> keeping current ppl alive
<ashams> and invite more ppl
<YoBoY> there is a website listing all these "appreciation day" but I can't find it again :]
<ashams> YoBoY: GR8 :)
<ashams> pl, you're nice :D
<akgraner> YoBoY, yep I can't find it either - but we'll get it all together :-)
<ashams> akgraner: YoBoY : what about 8 July 2005 ?
<YoBoY> 2005 ?
<ashams> YoBoY: oh sorry, meant every year :)
<ashams> I just copied the date from wikipedia
<ashams> Guys, take a look at this: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2004-September/000000.html  Interesting :)
<YoBoY> souvenirs... :)
<Cheesehead> Added a section on burnout. Since I'm too lazy too burnout at anything, the anecdotes are based on people I have known.
<pleia2> hehe
<akgraner> Cheesehead, too funny - I think between jono and I we have a lot of information on burnout
<Cheesehead> akgraner: Indeed, but nobody leapt up to grab that slice of the pizza. I've never burnt out. I've just kept others from burning out.
<akgraner> :-)
<YoBoY> (lucky one)
<Cheesehead> Not lucky, *lazy*
<Cheesehead> Can't get on the burnout cycle if 12 steps is just to much to bother...
<head_victim> On the previous conversation about 6 hours ago, the hall of fame is good (needs some polish but still good) as I've used it to congratulate members in the loco who appear there. I try to make a bit of a fuss about them (tweet, email the list, tell them on IRC, etc) as it's one of the few ways we can give meaningful recognition for hard work.
<YoBoY> we give goodies (tshirt, mug, stickers...) :)
<head_victim> Ah, we're a small group with no funding :/
<head_victim> I'm already trying to scrounge some prizes for an installation fest I'm thinking of
<head_victim> It's a good measuring stick though. If you make that you've been doing some hard work in my experience.
<YoBoY> money is always the problem on the begining
<YoBoY> our loco started like yours, some of our first members paid for the first steps of the loco
<Cheesehead> I tend to look at things the other way around: What would people enjoy and feel fulfilled by, and work the group mission into that.
<Cheesehead> I used to do community TV, and we spend 50% of our taime making video, and 50% of our time on pizza-and-beer afterward
<Cheesehead> Never a problem finding volunteers, if 50% of out time is already fun
<YoBoY> (I love the pizza and beer part, always the best moments :D)
<Cheesehead> Had a couple find each other and get married from it.
<Cheesehead> "Hey, everybody. Lift a glass to Scott, who ran the sound board great tonight. It was a tricky one tonight, too."
<Cheesehead> That's all the recognition we gave.
<Cheesehead> Not saying it's appropriate for a LoCo, but perhaps an idea in there somewhere.
<head_victim> Our loco is ancient but went into a bit of hibernation that I'm trying to help wake it from.
<head_victim> I always try to link social with work as well, for the install fest there will be an adjournment to a pub.
<Cheesehead> Install-based pub games? Fastest install gets a bonus at darts?
<head_victim> Haha
<Cheesehead> Back in video, we did great with families. Kids had pizza-and-soda, but 12-and-up still ran cameras and even directed a few times.
<head_victim> Do you have any links to a list of what your team created?
<head_victim> My team wanted streaming and video so we've opened a youtube and ustream account, they might provide some inspiration
<Cheesehead> No, I left video (changed cities) before the web and links even existed. Just some old VHS tapes in a box somewhere.
<head_victim> Ahh fair enough, just checking
<head_victim> Anyway, I should head to work. Cheerio, thanks for the thoughs
<head_victim> thoughts*
<Cheesehead> Take care
<ashams> Hi again
<ashams> Hey, about the so-called "Ubuntu Community Appreciation Day", If you have ideas, there's page for it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UCADay please modify it like you want. thanks :)
#ubuntu-leadership 2011-09-21
<akgraner> shouldn't we remove this line - Something related to Warty Warthog development cycle.
<IdleOne> Does seem a little late to thank people for warty
<IdleOne> but hey better late then never :)
<Cheesehead> I think he's looking for an appropriate anniversary of the first cycle (Warty)
<IdleOne> oh, that makes sense
<valorie> heh
<Cheesehead> I'm not easily finding the old Warty release calendar to look for such an anniverary, thought
<Cheesehead> though...
 * Cheesehead is working in the dim while kids next room go to sleep
<valorie> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2004-September/000000.html
<valorie> might give a clue
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<charlie-tca> has a date
<charlie-tca> (at least a release date)
<Cheesehead> I will nominate Sept 17 if some other event has not claimed it. https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2004-September/000012.html
<Cheesehead> First "Thank you" I can find in the mailing list archive
<charlie-tca> I do remember 5.04 coming out, but 4.10 was before my time
<Cheesehead> Me too
<Cheesehead> There. Added the date nomination to the wiki page.
<IdleOne> so we are going to wait a year for this day?
<IdleOne> Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog), released on 20 October 2004
<IdleOne> according to wikipedia
<akgraner> I updated the appreciation day wiki
<Cheesehead> I recommend against events in October or April.
<akgraner> +1 on that
<akgraner> but these are things we need to discuss at the meeting
<akgraner> so we don't decide in a vacuum
<akgraner> and get accused of not including everyone
<akgraner> or not deciding in a public forum
<akgraner> make sense...
<charlie-tca> sounds right
<IdleOne> yup
<Cheesehead> Agreed
<IdleOne> IMHO everyday should be Ubuntu Community appreciation day :)
<akgraner> :-) I do thank someone daily
<IdleOne> With that, Thank you all :)
<akgraner> but I think a day where we really focus on it will be a good thing
<IdleOne> absolutely
<akgraner> like ada lovelace day
<akgraner> take a look at that and see if we can modify anything from there to add to this day
<akgraner> we don't want to copy that day
<akgraner> as we have that already
<akgraner> but it's a good way to get some inspiration
<akgraner> I think we can just pick a cycle to start
<akgraner> and tell people to thank people for any contribution they have made
<IdleOne> how about mid point of releases?
<akgraner> I think once a year would be best but that's just me
<Cheesehead> Most Ubuntu events are semiannual
<IdleOne> Jan 15
<akgraner> I know and it gets hard
<akgraner> to maintain
<akgraner> and as we add more and more Ubuntu Weeks/Days each cycle
<akgraner> people will begin to say - *Another* Ubuntu Day
<akgraner> and we don't want that
<akgraner> we want this to be something people look forward not dread working into their schedules
<akgraner> while they make agree it's good
<akgraner> fitting it in twice a year can get overwhelming after a while
<Cheesehead> Perhaps a different focus than everybody-thanks-everybody?
<akgraner> especially for those who participate in other appreciation focused days
<Cheesehead> Perhaps team leaders thank their participants - try to single out the greatest contributions of each?
<akgraner> I love the idea of an annual Ubuntu Contribution Appreciation Day
<Cheesehead> More of a leader event, or leader-training event
<akgraner> you don't want to say greatest
<Cheesehead> akgraner: Agreed
<akgraner> that makes other people feel like their contribution is important
<akgraner> you just want to say thank you
<akgraner> and everyone finds different reasons for thanking people
<akgraner> and I think that's good
<akgraner> and shows the diversity of contribution and the impact of those contribution
<akgraner> we need inclusion
<akgraner> and gratitude can include everyone
<Cheesehead> Well, that takes us to asking: What is the goal of the event?
<Cheesehead> (Ah, Philosophy is fun!)
<akgraner> I am sure not every contributor will get thanked personally but we can ask Jane or Mark to do a thank you statement that covers the whole of the community
<akgraner> the goal - to show people that they are appreciated and noticed
<akgraner> and that *every* contribution counts
<akgraner> can't get much easier or simpler than that
<akgraner> Seriously look at Ada Lovelace day....
<akgraner> on that note  - I must find my pillow :-)  5am comes early and I have PT in the morning
<akgraner> Thanks for the discussion - I love it....
<akgraner> catch you all laters....
<Cheesehead> Good night
<valorie> What is the goal of the event? Happy happy joy joy!
 * bkerensa is uploading a half hour HD video from PuppetConf
<bkerensa> :D
<NRWlion> morning
<NRWlion> akgraner: are you there?
<akgraner> NRWlion, morning
<akgraner> be back in about an hour - PT but I'll ping you when I return
<akgraner> back
<akgraner> All the edits for appreciation day are great
<akgraner> I would caution using Sept 17 as a lot of people will be gearing up for Software freedom days
<YoBoY> september is already full of ubuntu weeks
<akgraner> I'll get all that together and add it to the meeting agenda once I close the poll and announce the date
<akgraner> only 8 people have voted so far...I just set out a reminder
<YoBoY> ha yes... the poll ^^"
<pleia2> all the options are either the middle of the night or during my work day, so it doesn't matter a whole lot, I'll do my best to be there but there are no guarantees
<pleia2> (ah california)
 * Cheesehead just received an e-mail encouraging him to vote in the poll
<ashams> akgraner: Hi, do we have some rules/procedures for ppl want to write in "LoCo Leadership Training Handbook" ?
<akgraner> just use a different color font
<akgraner> we'll wordsmith it and I'll spend time this weekend formating it etc
<akgraner> pleia2, I went through the -meeting schedule for that week and listed the time other meetings weren't happening
<pleia2> not complaining, just explaining why I'm not bothering with the poll (not ignoring it!)
<ashams> so, if i wish to write in some part, what should i do?
<akgraner> Cheesehead, I sent out a reminder and LP doesn't let you pick and choose who from the team to send emails to it's all or nothing  or you get locked out for 24 hours
<akgraner> ashams, just write it and use like a blue or green color font
<akgraner> pleia2, I didn't think you were - just wanted you to know how I came up with those time :-)
<ashams> sounds good so far, thanks
<akgraner> I'm trying to be more open with my communications
<akgraner> and rationale behind things etc
<akgraner> ( pleia2 you taught me that - :-D)
<pleia2> :)
<akgraner> ashams, once I get it all formated I'll come up with some guidelines until we can get it into bzr and stuff
<akgraner> until them just add away
<ashams> akgraner: yes, bzr will help a lot
<akgraner> yep - I don't know how to do that part but I told Darkwing1uck I'd get it formatted and he said he would get it into bzr
<akgraner> but any of you who know how to do that please pitch in and help him after the weekend
<Cheesehead> akgraner: Not complaining about the poll e-mail. Just letting you know somebody received it. It didn't vanish into /dev/null like important e-mails sometimes do...
<akgraner> hehe  - I think my hubby sends all my emails to him to  dev/null
<akgraner> he swears I don't know what you are talking about
<akgraner> hey gotta run for a few   - bbiab
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> away
<Cheesehead> Added to chapter 6 - communications
<Cheesehead> Reminder: Please take a look at the breakdown list of indivivdual skills, and add to it. Duplicates welcome. https://docs.google.com/document/d/13VOmTgEqCzIW8oITV2d5fIRD3xsiKRVMd39OUlpx6xQ/edit?hl=en_US
<ashams> valorie: Thanx for enhancing UCADay page :)
<bkerensa> Indeed
<head_victim> akgraner: sorry for not voting in the poll but I'm a shiftworker so my roster sometimes changes. I'm just waiting to see when it is and when my roster lines up and fingers crossed it all ends up well :)
<akgraner> head_victim, no worries - we'll have logs and minutes available for those who can't make it
<charlie-tca> Sorry, my time seems very limited these days trying to get oneiric stuff done.
<akgraner> charlie-tca, no worries - :-) feedback is just as important
<akgraner> you have a lot on your plate :-) so take care of those commitments then just help when and where you can - we understand
<akgraner> charlie-tca, no need to apologize you do a lot and just being willing to help and be part of the team is awesome in my book
<head_victim> charlie-tca: Too busy leading hey ;)
<akgraner> that's why we are a team - we have each others back and when necessary we'll carry one another...:-)
<akgraner> charlie-tca, I need to test the new UF PPA
<akgraner> it's on my list
<charlie-tca> me too
<charlie-tca> I have to hold an election too, next month for a new Xubuntu Lead
<charlie-tca> Also having issues with a a11y ppa for vinux
<akgraner> whoa that's a lot :-)
<akgraner> but I am sure you're kicking butt and taking names
<charlie-tca> Just keep working on it... :)
<akgraner> charlie-tca, will you be at UDS this time
<charlie-tca> yes, I will be there
<charlie-tca> I got lucky in the draw again
<akgraner> awesome can't wait to see you there
<charlie-tca> Yeah, looking forward to it. It really is awesome to be able to attend!
<akgraner> that it is
<DarkwingDuck> Hey everyone. I'm out of a computer till next week.
<akgraner> DarkwingDuck, :-( ok
<akgraner> we'll hold the fort down - but you have my number right
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: er, will you still be able to make your User Days session on Saturday?
<pleia2> maco filled in last time for you, I don't have an emergency fill-in this time :\
<pleia2> so I need to know soon
#ubuntu-leadership 2011-09-22
<Cheesehead> DarkwingDuck: Does that mean you sold your humongo-laptop?
<Cheesehead> Added a section to Chapter 4: Working with Volunteers
<valorie> added to your list, Cheesehead_away
<valorie> there isn't enough time in the day to add duplicates, though
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2: Yes, I'll use my netbook.
<DarkwingDuck> Good news everyone! We have a mailing list!
<DarkwingDuck> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-leadership
<pleia2> yay!
<pleia2> on both counts :)
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2: I'll work on my draft tomorrow.
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: cool, thanks :)
<DarkwingDuck> I bought my new laptop today. Waiting for it to ship. :D
<pleia2> nice, what'd you get?
<DarkwingDuck> Well, get here. It'll be here next week.
<DarkwingDuck> Dell Vostro V13
<pleia2> cool
<DarkwingDuck> I upgraded to the full 4GB ram and bought a SSD to toss it in.
<pleia2> I would have done the same
<DarkwingDuck> at 3.3 lbs and .6in thick with a 13in screen, I'll be happy.
<pleia2> :D
<DarkwingDuck> Better then that 10 lbs one I was using LOL
<pleia2> yeah, I can't imagine going back to a big laptop
<DarkwingDuck> akgraner: I know you are sleeping... I sent the admin email to you.
<DarkwingDuck> I love my netbook except the small keyboard.
<DarkwingDuck> so, the 13in has a full key.
<DarkwingDuck> A good complrimise.
<DarkwingDuck> *Comprimise
<DarkwingDuck> Or hwoever you spell it. LOL
<pleia2> hehe
<DarkwingDuck> Ohhhhh, I like KMail 2
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2: I'm looking forward to Sat.
<pleia2> me too \o/
<DarkwingDuck> Ubuntu Hour last night was awesome
<pleia2> yeah, I read philip's writeup :)
<DarkwingDuck> I had forgotten till an hour before, that's why I forgot to send the notice.
<pleia2> I sent the dent/tweet/fb earlier in the day
<DarkwingDuck> Woot!
<DarkwingDuck> I am suddenly looking forward to UDS
<YoBoY> great a new ML :D
<YoBoY> good morning
<akgraner> morning all - can you all retweet for me - Call for Testing - Ubuntu Friendly - http://is.gd/S4dvPb  (we need more people testing)  - pls and thank you!
<akgraner> we now have a mailing list - woot woot - https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-leadership
<akgraner> I'l like to create a small Welcome to the team email for when people join the mailing list.  Unfortunately  I'll be gone most of the day....Here's what I have so far - I didn't want to overwhelm anyone but wanted them to have an email with the list of resources for the team - https://docs.google.com/document/d/1da8Moj340VcvzIQuX8XUm3OXDZpb9l6bfxz8vkvIZM4/edit?hl=en_US
<Cheesehead> valorie: Thank you for adding to  the skills list. I really like that one, and would happily participate if you felt like running an IRC session on it.
<akgraner> Please feel free to edit and I'll wait til the meeting before I add it as an auto reply to those who join the mailing list
 * Cheesehead joined the new mailing list
<akgraner> thanks!
<akgraner> Cheesehead, will you be at UDS?
<akgraner> We are setting up a blueprint for a session there  - and I was just wondering who all from here will be there
<Cheesehead> akgraner: I will not be at UDS, sorry.
<akgraner> :-(
<Cheesehead> Most of what I do for Ubuntu (like Brainstorm) isn't really relevant to UDS.
<akgraner> DarkwingDuck, thanks  - associated the mailing list with the LP team now
<akgraner> ahhhh - but soemthing that is important is getting more people involved in Brainstorm
<Cheesehead> True, but they stopped being involved for a reason. When we have overcome that obstacle, they will redicover it and return
<akgraner> I can't comment on most of the ideas only the non-technical ones can I review - which is hmmm like next to none of them
<akgraner> I know why I stopped :-) but we can talk about that another time - I love Brainstorm  - I just can't seem to figure out how to get involved :-)
<Cheesehead> Another time it is...:)
 * Cheesehead goes off to exercise with *ugh* 19-year-olds.
<NRWlion> hey there!
<NRWlion> hi Pendulum
<akgraner> NRWlion, hey!
<NRWlion> akgraner: hey there
<NRWlion> ;)
<NRWlion> akgraner: just hanging around here. in case i am needed ;)
<akgraner> NRWlion, every member is needed...
<Pendulum> hi NRWlion
<NRWlion> akgraner: am I a member?
<akgraner> just take a look at what we have and jump in :-)
<NRWlion> i consider myself to be guest at this moment
<akgraner> what I mean is everyone is important you your feedback and contribution is both wanted and needed :-)
<NRWlion> akgraner: tell my what to look for ;)
<akgraner> can you look over the list of leadership tasks and LoCo leadership handbook and just add content or comment - (just make sure it's in a different color font )
<akgraner> here are the links
<akgraner> https://docs.google.com/document/d/13VOmTgEqCzIW8oITV2d5fIRD3xsiKRVMd39OUlpx6xQ/edit?hl=en_US
<akgraner> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1_5CJYkBSaoN4l7L8mIPKoZNxzPrr16NOZP12Ln_8EXg/edit?hl=en_US
<NRWlion> bookmarked them
<NRWlion> wont be able to help this week due to the popes visit in Germany :( (means EMS-Standby 24x7) :(
<akgraner> NRW -I am so excited for you
<akgraner> NRWlion, ^^^  auto tab complete fail there
<akgraner> I can't wait to see your pictures
<NRWlion> ;)
<NRWlion> problem is that i might be called in for duty
<akgraner> I hope not I hope you get to see Him...
<NRWlion> have you have had the chance yourself?
<akgraner> Once
<akgraner> so I am super excited for you
<NRWlion> get a flight to Freiburg (GER) and have a second one ;)
<akgraner> Good Luck...
<akgraner> I need to run  - back to back appointments this morning :-)
<akgraner> Catch you all in a few hours...
<NRWlion> akgraner: will be on duty tonight (from 14 hrs utc)
<NRWlion> DarkwingDuck: are you there?
 * Cheesehead returns, battered and sore.
<Cheesehead> They run so *fast*. Good thing I'm allowed to cheat.
<DarkwingDuck> Hey guys
<YoBoY> hey DarkwingDuck  :)
<DarkwingDuck> Hey YoBoY
<YoBoY> the uds hotel is very expensive :]
<charlie-tca> yes, but there is another about 1/2 mile away that is very cheap
<YoBoY> The Grand beach ?
<charlie-tca> let me see if I can find it
<YoBoY> ^^
<charlie-tca> YoBoY: I think it was Buena Vista Suites
<charlie-tca> DoctorMo organized a non-sponsored group for UDS-N in Orlando, and got everything set up for them at very reasonable rates.
<YoBoY> cool :)
<YoBoY> nobody doing the same for uds-p ? ^^"
<charlie-tca> I haven't seen anything
<DarkwingDuck> I believe that a good person to contact for that would be the Florida LoCo
<DarkwingDuck> They might have something setup or, at least know of the hotels in the area.
<YoBoY> yes you are right :)
<YoBoY> but first step for me is to ask for a passport ^^"
<DarkwingDuck> ope to see you there.
<DarkwingDuck> *Hope
<YoBoY> I have to find the time to come, I need to take a break before the ubuntu party here :p and going to Disney world and the uds can be a good solution :D
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<DarkwingDuck> Break and UDS don't normally go hand-in-hand
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<charlie-tca> heh, not really, huh?
<charlie-tca> The ones I have been to, I needed the break after UDS, though
<DarkwingDuck> Yup
<YoBoY> ^^
<DarkwingDuck> I wouldn't change going though, it's a ton o fun
<charlie-tca> Yup
<YoBoY> holidays are always exhausting for me, if I want to sleep I can stay home for that
<Cheesehead> ssh korinthianviolins.com
<Cheesehead> oops
#ubuntu-leadership 2011-09-23
<YoBoY> good morning
<DarkwingDuck> Morning/Night... It's only 11:41p here so, I'm not in bed yet.
<YoBoY> 8:43am here :)
<DarkwingDuck> Nice
 * YoBoY is listening mark at the open world conference :)
<YoBoY> someone here can help me to correct a text in English before I post it ? ^^"
<akgraner> YoBoY, do you still need someone to review you post?
<YoBoY> yes ^^"
<YoBoY> http://framapad.org/mP66mPRIC6
 * akgraner looks
<YoBoY> thanks :)
<YoBoY> writing posts in English is like a torture for me, always afraid to make it wrong ^^"
<Cheesehead> YoBoY: Tried the framapad link - I don't see any content...
<YoBoY> strange :]
<YoBoY> it's there for me ^^"
<Cheesehead> YoBoY: Aha. Didn't work in epiphany. Does work in Firefox.
<YoBoY> etherpad...
<Cheesehead> YoBoY: Looks great. akgraner clearly been busy there.
<YoBoY> and she's done a great work, my english writing is really bad, but you can already see that here :p
<head_victim> YoBoY: it's ok, we'll make you enGB english one of these days though instead of those crazy enUS types.
<Cheesehead> YoBoY: I disagree about your english writing. My French would be worse. That document is polished and reasy to send.
<Cheesehead> /s/reasy/ready
<head_victim> The limit of my second language is what google translate can produce.
<YoBoY> lol
<YoBoY> and english is my third langage, not my second :p
<head_victim> Showoff ;)
<YoBoY> ok, it's posted
<YoBoY> now I have to wait and see if some new volunteers come to us :)
<head_victim> You pay the flights and accom and I'll volunteer ;)
<YoBoY> I don't have the money for that :)
<Cheesehead> head_victim: We crazy enUS types prefer "Enthusiastic" or perhaps
<Cheesehead> "Deluded" over 'Crazy'
<Cheesehead> Sometimes "Zany"
<Cheesehead> 'Crazy' implies we eant to burn things, which is not always true.
 * Cheesehead takes a moment to revel in lighting the gas stove
<head_victim> YoBoY: just making sure the offer is there ;)
<head_victim> Cheesehead: And you obviously dislike U's and S's ;)
<Cheesehead> head_victim: Not at all. That would be...crazy.
 * Cheesehead 's eyes dart furtively back and forth
<head_victim> WOW
<head_victim> Wrong channel
<head_victim>  (It's quite hilarious that that is the initials for the country but the 2 most commonly dropped or replaced letters in translations ;)
<head_victim> Somehow that ended up in an entirely different channel......
<Cheesehead> head_victim: Most interesting. I did not know that.
<head_victim> Colour/Color, Organised/Organized, etc
<Cheesehead> Oh, so translated English <-> American?
<akgraner> YoBoY, you're English is great!
<akgraner> I just helped you with little editor kind of corrections
<akgraner> you could have published it just the way it was and your message would have been understood
<akgraner> you communicate very well
<akgraner> head_victim,  I like that - I'm using my second language is what google translate can produce
<YoBoY> merci akgraner :)
<head_victim> I've had whole conversations with spanish speakers to try and help them out with Ubuntu stuff in other channels via google translate
<DarwinSurvivor> head_victim: maybe someday google will clue in and add it directly to g-talk or google+...
<head_victim> DarwinSurvivor: ah mine have all been via IRC
<head_victim> Cut and paste style
<head_victim> xchat plugin?
<DarwinSurvivor> i'm sure an irssi script could be written pretty easily. you know, if i knew any perl :P
<head_victim> Hah I know enough not to bother ;)
<DarwinSurvivor> lol
<DarwinSurvivor> i've read enough to know you're probably right
<DarwinSurvivor> hmm, i wonder if I could learn enough to pass data back and forth with a python script...
<DarwinSurvivor> lol
<head_victim> I'd have more luck working a second job and paying someone else to do it
<head_victim> I'm what you call an "end user" who pokes around with things until they break and then spends twice as long trying to fix it again
<DarwinSurvivor> where DO you hire masochists these days?
<Cheesehead> DarwinSurvivor: Well, in the US, we call them 'researchers' and they spend most of their time filling out grant requests
<Cheesehead> ...but there's no money for the grant.
<DarwinSurvivor> haha
<Cheesehead> So, technically, two of my brothers are masochists.
<head_victim> Makes my dad one as well then
<Cheesehead> head_victim: Being an 'end user' is the *fun* part! I just spent two days on and off figuring out how to edit my firewall and enable certain ssh fun.
<Cheesehead> If not for that adventure, what's to blog about?
<Cheesehead> Nobody else wants to read about my family!
<head_victim> I thought about blogging. Then I realised I didn't have anything worth blogging about.
<DarwinSurvivor> Cheesehead: hey, your family only takes up about half your posts
<DarwinSurvivor> the other half seems to be all links to ubuntu-leadership google docs
<Cheesehead> DarwinSurvivor: Well, the big one is still in the works. Some trendy, smart-alecky, good-looking friends of mine are going to rob a casino.
<Cheesehead> ...With a convoluted, unreaslitic plan.
<DarwinSurvivor> will it by any chance take place near an ocean?
<Cheesehead> Funny that, yes...just like the last few they did.
<akgraner> hi all I'll be offline for a couple hours :-)  more fun soon - don't forget about Ubuntu Users Days starting tomorrow  - I have a session at 1600 UTC
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays
<Cheesehead> Chapter 8: Money. Are there any LoCos with their organizational funds, bank accounts, and fundraisers?
<Cheesehead> (Everything in the Wisconsin LoCo has been quite cheap and informal)
<valorie> hmmm, we've had some money in the past, but basically buy CDs with it or something
<Cheesehead> valorie: Thanks
<Cheesehead> I wonder if the source (FRG) document is applicable to LoCos? In this case, the two seem to diverge to me.
<valorie> one could also use money to buy notices/advertising, I guess
<valorie> or sponsor a conference
<Cheesehead> Well, the original document is US-only, and under the aegis of a govt entity. As long as you obeyed those rules, you didn't need to worry about taxes or other legal implications
<Cheesehead> As a private club affiliated with an international organization, the rules will vary from country to country and state to state.
<Cheesehead> I feel uncomfortable writing money advice that might get somebody in a different country in trouble with their tax authorities
<Cheesehead> ...so I suspect Chapter 8 will be pretty vague beyound basic principles (accountability, rotate treasurer, regular audits, all applicable permits and laws, etc
<Cheesehead> ...regular filing of all required documentation...
<valorie> we don't have any of that, and have never had more than $50 or so which was spent immediately on pizza
<valorie> I suspect most LoCos are the same
<Cheesehead> In the past, we have rotated whose turn it was to pay for pizza.
<Cheesehead> My first thought for money advice is "Go as long as possible using informal means." But again, that may not be appropriate everywhere.
<valorie> right, either people each buy something/bring something
<valorie> or the person in charge takes the money and pays it out
<Cheesehead> Yeah, "informal means." Works great in most circumstances that I have run across.
<valorie> I can tell you that even small amounts of money can be dangerous to some people, depending on circumstances
<valorie> so if there is trust, there must be someone checking on it
<valorie> or there can be broken hearts, broken trust, and a lot of damage
<valorie> even less than $50
<valorie> sad to say
<valorie> this wasn't in a loco, but another volunteer group, at least 30 years ago
<valorie> and the memories are still fresh
 * Cheesehead was watching, just had nothing to add
#ubuntu-leadership 2011-09-24
<akgraner> Ubuntu Leadership Team Meeting: Monday, September 26, 2011 @ 1800 UTC in #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.net
<akgraner> Closed the poll that was the most popular time
<valorie> yikes, early for me, but I'll try to make it
<valorie> I kept meaning to figure out the UTC but never did.....
<akgraner> for me it's like 1300 EDY
<akgraner> EDT
<akgraner> even
<akgraner> I'll make it work for me - I'm more concerned with it fitting as many other people's schedule as possible..
<akgraner> valorie, I have the time zones on my wall
<akgraner> so I don't have to keep checking dateandtime
<Cheesehead> valorie: Try the command "date -d "Sep 26 18:00 UTC 2011""
<Cheesehead> It should return your local time equivalent
<Cheesehead> (Sorry for any quotation-mark confusion, in that command the UTC date should be in quotes)
<valorie> thank you Cheesehead
<valorie> i'll try that
<valorie> oh good, we'll be back on regular time by then
<valorie> not so early
<valorie> :-)
<akgraner> I'm just lazy plus multiple clocks on my wall with various time zone labels look all cool and artsy :-)
<akgraner> ok and a little nerdy and military-ish :-)
<valorie> I had my computer clock displaying UTC for awhile
<valorie> but it went back to local time for some reason
<DarwinSurvivor> valorie: I have a second time in UTC under my regular clock in my conky config
<valorie> yes, it's there when I hover
<valorie> but it used to be the main time
<valorie> helped to be able to see both at a glance, all the time
<valorie> clock to my left, UTC a bit to my right
<YoBoY> <Cheesehead> Chapter 8: Money. Are there any LoCos with their organizational funds, bank accounts, and fundraisers? << ubuntu-fr have an account and money and a webstore ^^"
<valorie> how do you secure those funds, YoBoY?
<YoBoY> secure ?
<YoBoY> we have a voluntary association, it's allowing us to have an account, we have also a paypal account to  receive donations and for the paiment in the webstore
<valorie> such as Treasurer giving reports, and someone to check on those
<valorie> having dealt with a theft from an account, I know how much that can destroy a group
<valorie> even small amounts destroy trust, so it's worthwhile to ensure the safety
<valorie> sec
<YoBoY> yes we have that :) the association is registered we have our president (huats) our tresorer (kinouchou) a secretary (me) and we all have a look into that
<valorie> so no auditor?
<YoBoY> the emails from paypal are received on a private mailing list where some other trusted people are registered
<valorie> that's fine as long as someone systematically looks at the books and verifies the accounts
<valorie> very good
<YoBoY> we make each year a repport on all our activities, it's an obligation of the association we registered
<valorie> good deal
<YoBoY> it's not perfect but so far we are lucky with the people ruling the association, i'm only here since last year ^^
<YoBoY> to make good promotion we need money, it allow us to make our livecds, tshirts, stickers, tatoos, ...
<valorie> I understand
<valorie> but luck should NOT be relied upon
<valorie> hiring an auditor is not a large cost, if the books are prepared well for inspection
<YoBoY> yes, if our profits reach a certain amount it's an obligation to have a certified accountant
<valorie> cool, I'm glad France is on the ball
<YoBoY> like a business
 * YoBoY back with coffee
<YoBoY> I don't know for other locos but we receive some donations from users, I don't of they think we are linked to canonical/ubuntu in some way, but it help.
<valorie> we've gotten a few too
<valorie> at LinuxFest, etc.
<valorie> nice for buying more CDs to burn and give out
<YoBoY> not official cds ?
<bkerensa> valorie: Will be going to Linuxfest :) got someone to volunteer for roadtrip :)
<YoBoY> people are less afraid of "manufactured cds", seems more real, and less "hacker thing"
<valorie> we didn't get nearly enough this year
<valorie> our LoCo isn't Accepted
<valorie> they watched us make them as they wanted them
<valorie> we worked hard all weekend
<bkerensa> valorie: UnApproved LoCo's can apparently get CD's (I guess although that depends on who you ask)
<bkerensa> Someone from Council said we dont and that the Wiki is outdated however the person responsible for conference packs at Canonical said we do get them.
<bkerensa> idk
<bkerensa> I think there is likely some miscommunication somewhere but Canonical did ship us two cases of CD's
<valorie> we got some
<bkerensa> yeah
<valorie> but not nearly enough
<bkerensa> I also had some long talks with people from Canonical
<valorie> LFNW is in April, so there is always lots of interest
<YoBoY> well, "canonical cds" are just goodies here, it's great to have them, but it's clearly not enough ^^" we produced around 10000 live cds for the last releases
<bkerensa> They wanna do more for and with loco's but I guess nobody is reaching out and they also discussed like regionals Canonical/LoCo mailing lists
<bkerensa> but then again this was just a group of Canonical employees so they were going to pass the idea along
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> 10k :P
<bkerensa> wow
<bkerensa> I have had little demand for CD's on the local level in fact everyone asks for USB's :P
<valorie> in previous years we've gotten like 4 cases
<valorie> and ended up with like 5
<valorie> this year we got one case
<valorie> and no Kubuntu at all
<bkerensa> although FreeGeek just got in touch and said they have an epic amount of CD's they need to get rid of
 * bkerensa is trying to keep FreeGeek shipping Ubuntu but atm I dont know if its going to be a win and FreeGeek is a major player in getting Ubuntu spread throughout the country
<bkerensa> There issue is Unity will not run on their hardware going forward and they dont seem to like the other variants xubuntu or kubuntu
<valorie> that sucks a bit
<bkerensa> Yeah
<valorie> now there is lubuntu as well
<YoBoY> we are thinking on a live usb too, but it's too expensive
<bkerensa> imho Canonical should be trying to help with this... FreeGeek has offshots throughout the country now and the main branch alone distributes hundreds of free computers running Ubuntu all the time
<valorie> yes, unless you can get small USBs for almost free
<valorie> which you can't
<bkerensa> you can
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> Sponsors
<bkerensa> :P
<valorie> sure, that too
<YoBoY> we already produce a live usb with another floss group here in france
 * bkerensa needs to pass some contacts to akgraner.... I meet someone from NC who didnt even know there was a LoCo
<bkerensa> YoBoy: Yeah... I'm considering looking into finding a sticker company to make replacement  Ubuntu key stickers soon
 * bkerensa is hoping to find a good deal and have a box or two of rolls made 
<valorie> ask Mark Dude about where they got them
<YoBoY> http://www.enventelibre.org/produit/framakey-ubuntu-fr-remix
 * bkerensa asked System76 if I could just buy in bulk from them but ehh they said they need all theirs
<valorie> they're a hit for sure
<bkerensa> valorie: He got them from System76
<valorie> interesting
<bkerensa> zareason also makes them but they use them for their computers and such idk
<valorie> right
<bkerensa> But if I find a economical way of having them made I will be sure to ship some up to you guys
<valorie> or we can pitch in for a part of the order
<valorie> Cali might be interested as well
<bkerensa> Yeah
<bkerensa> PuppetConf was interesting
<YoBoY> bkerensa: stickers like this : http://www.enventelibre.org/produit/pack-de-5-stickers-ubuntu-fr ?
<bkerensa> someone from MarkDude's camp (Fedora Project) decided to post some random thing on Mark Shuttleworth's blog and made reference to Ubuntu Oregon
<bkerensa> YoBoy: Nah the small circle windows key replacement stickers...
<bkerensa> YoBoY: http://i.imgur.com/dkwmW.jpg <--- there is one on this
<YoBoY> bkerensa: ha ok ^^
<bkerensa> YoBoY: Thats not the original design :P it was some random company logo and I painted over in black and put the ubuntu sticker on it.... Its a USB drive :)
<YoBoY> I have one on my laptop from the official stickers
<bkerensa> oh cool
<bkerensa> :D
<valorie> case badges are cool too
<YoBoY> case badges ?
<valorie> I <3 my Kubuntu one
<valorie> like your stickers, YoBoY
<valorie> sometimes they are metallic, too
<YoBoY> what's the differences ?
<valorie> the little ones are for your "windows" key
 * YoBoY always searching for new ideas of goodies :D
<bkerensa> gnight all
<YoBoY> good night bkerensa
<YoBoY> some of you have ideas for goodies ? we need some new stuff to please our community
<valorie> kubuntu jewelry
<valorie> :-)
<YoBoY> not enough kubuntu users ^^" but jewelry can be a good idea
<head_victim> Keyrings and case badges always do well
<valorie> right, I know we are a minority
<valorie> in both the Ubuntu community, AND the KDE community
<head_victim> As long as it ends in "buntu" we're all the same majority ;) I've used them all on a daily basis over the years depending on my requirements of the time.
<YoBoY> valorie: I also have lot of difficulties to find people to do conferences on kubuntu / KDE :]
<valorie> we have lots of French KDE people
<valorie> also some Kubuntu ones specifically
<valorie> I will poke them to talk to you about that
<YoBoY> yes I know that, it's why it's frustrating :)
<valorie> the packagers and developers are sorta busy
<valorie> but then -- aren't we all!?
<YoBoY> seems the great people behind all the free softwares want to stay in the shadow ^^
<valorie> well, some people would rather hang out in IRC than see people face to face
<valorie> social anxiety, etc.
<YoBoY> i'm one of them :D
<valorie> I love the conferences
<YoBoY> I love to organise them, but don't ask me to do one ^^"
<valorie> well, I need to develop some talks
<valorie> so I get sponsored to come, or at least to stay
<valorie> I enjoy giving talks
<valorie> and staffing booths
<YoBoY> I love booths :)
<YoBoY> and webcafé :D
<valorie> heh
<YoBoY> 3 years now we are holding a free internet acces point at a music festival, it's really awesome :)
<valorie> that is so cool -- I will think about talking to my loco about doing that as well
<valorie> I love music festivals, so it's a natural
<valorie> how do you get the connectivity?
<YoBoY> http://yoboy.fr/images/P1010192.JPG << :D
<YoBoY> the festival provide the network and everything, we provide the computers and the volunteers
<valorie> oh wow!
<valorie> more and more interesting
<YoBoY> we are using 2 computers with zephyr to have 12 station
<valorie> what's zephyr?
<valorie> well, not important
<valorie> we have people who could DO THIS
<valorie> i just need to get the festival connection
<valorie> how did you make that?
<YoBoY> it's a xorg module to allow use mutliple desktop on one computer
<YoBoY> http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Multiseat_Configuration/Xephyr
<YoBoY> sorry wrong name :p
<YoBoY> http://yoboy.fr/5d214b74e322860b09f7c3b606287171/14/P1010124.JPG another great photo from this summer
<valorie> so they provide the tent and everything?
<valorie> and why do you want multiple desktops on one computer?
<valorie> seems like it would be cool to team up with freegeek or somebody who could lend some computers for the day/weekend
<YoBoY> yes they provide everything
<YoBoY> easier to bring only 2 computers and 12 screen thant 12 complete computers ^^"
<valorie> how did you connect to the festival?
<valorie> oh, I see
<YoBoY> the IT of the festival love ubuntu and free softwares, the first year they ask mozilla to have a booth, mozilla ask us to share and do a webcafe, since then, we have the both and they love us and the service we provide ^^
<valorie> I'll have to do some research
<YoBoY> the tent is bigger each year ^^"
<valorie> that could be such a great project for our loco!
<YoBoY> the fun part is they talk about us on other festival organisators and now we are invited in 2 music festivals, perhaps next year 3 :D
<valorie> that is great
<valorie> we have so many around
<YoBoY> it's lot of work, this cost us some money too (material, transport, food, tatoos and stickers)
<YoBoY> but it's cheaper than the festival entrance, and we can see all the concerts
<valorie> right
<YoBoY> http://www.vieillescharrues.asso.fr/edition-2011/programmation << this year
<YoBoY> and we can stay behind the scenes to take some pictures http://yoboy.fr/5d214b74e322860b09f7c3b606287171/15/DSC_0239.JPG :D
<valorie> Scorps!
<valorie> Kaiser Chiefs!
<valorie> that's the two I know, besides Snoop Dog
<valorie> who might be fun too, for free
<valorie> lol
<YoBoY> http://yoboy.fr/5d214b74e322860b09f7c3b606287171/17/DSC_0314.JPG << our best volunter for the photos :D
<valorie> which one is you?
<valorie> would you mind me sharing the links with my loco?
<valorie> the photos and such
<YoBoY> hum... private share ?
<YoBoY> http://yoboy.fr/5d214b74e322860b09f7c3b606287171/14/14072011497.JPG << i'm on the left
<valorie> cool, it's nice to know what people look like
<valorie> not all the links, but the two of the inside and outside the tent, and the festival lineup
<valorie> and the zephyr
<YoBoY> yes you can, take what you want, but don't use direct links
<valorie> direct links?
<YoBoY> links to my server
<valorie> oh, so I need to put them into a imageshare?
<valorie> I'll do that
<YoBoY> something like that yes, or I can do a folder for you, just make me a list in that case
<valorie> making them now
<valorie> just two
<valorie> huh, I guess it is waiting
<YoBoY> ?
<valorie> I dragged the photo down to the pastebin widget, and now it says "yoboy.fr contacted. Waiting for reply....
<valorie> I've not gotten that before
<valorie> I'll shut it down and use something else
<YoBoY> something goes wrong :)
<YoBoY> give me the links to the photos if it's only two I can make the copy :)
<YoBoY> (don't know if pastebin can work with files)
<valorie> http://yoboy.fr/5d214b74e322860b09f7c3b606287171/14/P1010124.JPG
<valorie> and http://yoboy.fr/images/P1010192.JPG
<valorie> I've used it with screenshots before
<valorie> maybe this is different
<YoBoY> http://yoboy.fr/images/valorie/
<YoBoY> everything in my images folder is free to link, free to download, free to share, licence ccbysa if you want one ;)
<YoBoY> I have to go, I have a meeting to organise our next ubuntu party (lot of work too ^^")
<YoBoY> bbl
<valorie> thank you!
<akgraner> morning
<akgraner> I'm  giving an open week session today
<akgraner> and I'll add the resource list to a google doc -- and we can also make it available
<akgraner> it's about contributing to the community
<akgraner> and it's a list  I wish I would have been given when I started out in the community
<akgraner> I thought we could add to it
<akgraner> this way people have one place with tons of reference links about navigating community contribution
<head_victim> akgraner: want me to have a play on the wiki?
<head_victim> Start setting up meeting, links and anything else you want sub pages?
<akgraner> Sure can we have it set up like this - /LeadershipTeam/Meetings
<head_victim> Yeah and /Links ?
<head_victim> And whatever else you like?
<head_victim> I'll try to knock up a bit of a header bar as well jst for navigations sake.
<akgraner> well need a Meetings/Agenda  and Meetings/Logs pages as well
<akgraner> yes a header bar would roack
<akgraner> rock
<akgraner> I love the Ubuntu Women Header
<akgraner> and the way their meeting pages are organized but if you find something better   feel free to make it work
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> make sense?  I know you know you're doing :-) have fun with ti
<akgraner> it
<akgraner> dang it  - I can't type today
<akgraner> head_victim, Thank you!
<head_victim> I was thinking a /Meetings with upcoming meetings agenda which are then moved to /Meetings/11/Sept26 or something when minutes and details area vailable
<head_victim> But I'll go look at the UW as well for inspiration
<akgraner> that's fine look at the Kernel Team pages theirs is organized as well
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam
<head_victim> That's my most complete effort
<akgraner> Cool - here's the link to the kernel team wiki - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Meeting
<akgraner> whatever you think is best just want to get it organized as much as possible
<akgraner> we also need a /Projects page with a link from the header
<head_victim> Ah, yeah I was going to do like that but when the meetings are completed I was thining of just adding a link to a subpage with details so it's just not one huge list
<head_victim> Like team reporting is done
<akgraner> Past Meetings
<akgraner> :-)
<head_victim> I'll knock something up and you can let me know how it looks :)
<akgraner> yep - a /Past Meetings page is a great idea
<akgraner> I like the team wikis you did as well
<akgraner> you know what you're doing  - just set it up :-)  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam it looks good but I was thinking since we aren't a loco team that using another project team wiki would be good to - can you take the best parts for yours and the best (different parts from teams like kernel and UW and incorporate  them)
<akgraner> THANKS A MILLION :-) You rock
<head_victim> Yep, I'll have a hack to at least get it started
<head_victim> Is there a team icon yet?
<akgraner> yeppers - I was going to work on that tomorrow - but I am so glad you are getting started - you made my day
<akgraner> not yet
<akgraner> I've put the word our that we need one
<akgraner> The design team is busy with development stuff - but I'll ask them as well
<akgraner> however if you know someone please ask them to design something for us :-)
<akgraner> I'll also ask jud kite to come up with something - killerkite productions
<akgraner> head_victim, but if you know how to do that as well :-)  (hint hint( have at it))
<head_victim> Nope, was just seeking icons for headers ;)
<akgraner> teasing the wikis will be awesome if you can do those :-)
<head_victim> I'm about as artistic as a square mouthed shovel.
<akgraner> heehee
<head_victim> That's why I'm good on wikis, there is only so much art you can use.
<akgraner> bbiab..we can always change out all that later :-)
<akgraner> yeppers
<head_victim> akgraner: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuLeadership/Meetings is a start
<head_victim> It's got some notes in there as "howto"s for keeping the page up to day
<head_victim> date*
<head_victim> I'll have a quick crack at a ContactUs and a header
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuLeadership/ContactUs - is that all we have at the moment?
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuLeadership/Links I hope that's vaguely what you had in mind
<Cheesehead> head_victim: I quite like them
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuLeadership/Header
<head_victim> And that's the header I just knocked up
<head_victim> Cheesehead: cheers
<head_victim> OHHH Forgot the Projects Page
<Cheesehead> head_victim: I would have reminded you
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuLeadership/Projects
<Cheesehead> head_victim: Thanks for doing all that wiki work.
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuLeadership/Header
<head_victim> Just added the projects page to the header
<head_victim> I tried to use all the same type of icons
<head_victim> So if people like it enough we can just add an include to all the pages
<Cheesehead> head_victim: I think your use of icons and graphics was spot-on. Not too much, not too bare.
<Cheesehead> And internally consistent
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuLeadership
<head_victim> Bugger it, I just whacked the header on there to see ;0
<Cheesehead> Looks good. Looks ready to add to the others.
<head_victim> Cheesehead: thanks for checking it out
<head_victim> Feel free to add stuff, it's a wiki after all
<Cheesehead> head_victim: I will. I usually wait until the initial enthusiasm burst subsides a bit.
<Cheesehead> Then I come in and edit and rescale to reality.
<Cheesehead> (Not saying anyone is unrealistic. Not at all. Simply that a new team may head in a direction unexpected upon the first day)
<head_victim> Yep, I don't know all the details so really those pages are mainly placeholders
<head_victim> But you gotta start with something
<Cheesehead> I thing you've given us a great skeleton to flesh out.
<head_victim> I've also found that if you're expecting others to add stuff (like agendas and links, etc) then it's always useful to have examples so I've put some comments in that hopefully make some sense.
<Cheesehead> They do (to me)
<head_victim> Sweet, cause it's midnight here so sanity checks are always good
<head_victim> Okay, just playing now, but has the header been improved or complicated beyond useful? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuLeadership/Header
<head_victim> I added a bulletin bar
<head_victim> akgraner: Well I will probably be off to bed soon. I hope I've done some useful work, feel free to modify it in any way, I won't be offended or anything like that. If you want stuff tweaked but running out of time just let me know and I'll see what I can do.
<Cheesehead> head_victim: I like the bulletin bar. (I'm usually pretty difficul to please about such things)
<head_victim> Thanks, it is "just another one of those things to update" but I've found it useful for some teams
<akgraner> Thank you!
<akgraner> Love the WIki pages :-)
<akgraner> thanks head_victim
<bkerensa> akgraner: I met soemone from NC I got his biz card and he said he didnt know there was a active loco in NC
<bkerensa> :D
<NRWlion> evening from a german autobahn :D
<Cheesehead> Are you driving distracted?
<NRWlion> Cheesehead: nope its a bus
<NRWlion> :D
<NRWlion> i am sitting in the last row
<Cheesehead> How are you driving the bus from the back row? Your arms must be amazingly long.
<NRWlion> totally bored of a group of like 10 women at the age around 60+
<NRWlion> Cheesehead: i am not driving
<NRWlion> we are going to freiburg in Germany to visit the catholic pope
<Cheesehead> Ah, I read something about that.
<Cheesehead> How long is the bus trip?
<NRWlion> the next 10 to 12 hrs
<NRWlion> akgraner: ping
<Cheesehead> Question: Who is the proponent of User Days? I'm curious if there will be an After Action Review (or equivalent).
<NRWlion> sorry?
<akgraner> Cheesehead, yet there is a survey
<akgraner> s/yet/yes
<Cheesehead> akgraner: Survey. Thanks for the info.
#ubuntu-leadership 2011-09-25
<NRWlion> huhu
<Cheesehead> Recycled Brainstorm Idea #3525: Ubuntu Beverages for in-person events - put Ubuntu stickers on the drink bottles.
<Cheesehead> (I wanted somebody to see it, since I'm closing the idea)
<NRWlion> hi Cheesehead
<Cheesehead> Hello
<charlie-tca> I gave up on Brainstorm, my password won't let me login, and it won't give me a new one.
<charlie-tca> Not really any good, can't review ideas, can't do nothing...
<Cheesehead> I can help you with that.
<Cheesehead> charlie-tca: One moment...
<Cheesehead> charlie-tca: Do you remeber the e-mail address you used? The teamcharlies[etc]?
<charlie-tca> I don't know anymore. I gave up on it many months ago
<Cheesehead> charlie-tca: Send me an e-mail at ian[at]korinthianviolins.com, and I'll reset your Brainstorm account.
<NRWlion> what is that Brainstorm thing? and what does it take to get access?
<Cheesehead> Brainstorm is a portal for ideas to improve Ubuntu.
<Cheesehead> It was abused for a few years, but we have finally worked out some effective moderation
<Cheesehead> Most of what we do is refer you to the appropriate venue for the idea, or the bug tracker, mentor you through the process
<Cheesehead> (We get a lot of new users who simply don;t know the community, or the etiquette, or the reasons we do things the way we do)
<NRWlion> Cheesehead: that is why I am asking
<Cheesehead> The easiest way to find out is just to see: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<Cheesehead> That Idea I posted was from three years ago. I'm closing it becasue it's fun, but not really an idea to improve Ubuntu.
<charlie-tca> Cheesehead: sent, but I don't want the other QA logins messed up by this. If it will, I will stay out of brainstorm.
<Cheesehead> It should not mess up any QA logins. never has for me.
<Cheesehead> (If it did, that would be a bug)
<Cheesehead> You can see the site wihout logging in, of course
<charlie-tca> Yes, I had moderator status for Xubuntu way back when it first started
<charlie-tca> Then I lost my login ability and after a while, gave up.
<Cheesehead> charlie-tca: I responded (escalated the issue). I don't want to well-intentionedly make things worse, so I'll ask uphill first.
<charlie-tca> Works for me. Thanks for your help.
<Cheesehead> Anytime
<charlie-tca> I still have the original confirmation from 2008 that said I should be able to login to brainstorm, but it don't work, of course
<Cheesehead> If anyone else has mysteriously lost QA or Brainstorm access, please ping me in case the issue is wider than just one person.
<SilverLion> Cheesehead: is it recommended to be loged in there at brainstorm because i am mainly here because of the leadership issure
<charlie-tca> I had it mainly for Xubuntu items in brainstorm, since no one does anything with them.
<Cheesehead> charlie-tca: And here I've been begging for experts to drop by from time to time and leave authoritative answers!
<Cheesehead> Well, we'll get it sorted out.
<Cheesehead> Thanks for mentioning it!
<SilverLion> Cheesehead: who are you talking to?
<charlie-tca> You are welcome. It is really hard for experts to drop by when they can't
<Cheesehead> SilverLion: Agreed - login is preferable to accomplish anything.
<charlie-tca> I used to try every month or two, but after a while, it becomes too much of an effort
<Cheesehead> charlie-tca: It's changed a lot since May.
<charlie-tca> (when you can't access the questions at all)
<SilverLion> Cheesehead:
<SilverLion> am i able to register myself or do you need to set up my account there?
<charlie-tca> Oh, I can guarantee I haven't tried since May.
<Cheesehead> SilverLion: You can register yourself. It should cause no conflict with other QA logins.
<SilverLion> copy
<SilverLion> will try tomorrow
<SilverLion> havent had sleep last 24hrs
<Cheesehead> charlie-tca: We've become much more agressive about modding away bugs and complaints
<charlie-tca> That's probably needed now, since it should have grown a lot.
<Cheesehead> Last year at this time, we approved around 60-80 ideas a month. Now it's down to about 20.
<charlie-tca> I remember when everything was on one page
<charlie-tca> maybe I shouldn't say that. Makes me seem old now
<Cheesehead> I remember it too.
<Cheesehead> Another fellow (or two) and me are going back through the old not-ideas and closing them out.
<charlie-tca> Great! Clearing the old off-topic stuff has to improve things
<Cheesehead> And then closing out the real three-year-old ideas that have been superseded or mooted or passed by or implemented.
<charlie-tca> We passed a lot of xubuntu ideas by, since we couldn't really do anything else
<Cheesehead> In the last six months, we've gotten much better at keeping the ideas on-topic.
<charlie-tca> The idea of Brainstorm always was good. It just takes a bit of time to implement something without getting lost in it.
<Cheesehead> Very true.
<Cheesehead> I'm trying very hard to change the orientation of Brainstorm. It produces good ideas to improve Ubuntu, but that's only secondary. It's primary output should be all those new submitters getting directed onto teams and projects.
<charlie-tca> It's original intent was to pool ideas that were not yet up to "yes, we can do that" status
<charlie-tca> Well, better go hold my meeting today
<Cheesehead> Enjoy
